# The House on Towan Island, Newquay



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2014)

Would you like to rent this little cottage when you're off on holiday? http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/03/the-house-on-towan-island-newquay.html


----------



## Pam (Apr 8, 2014)

I wouldn't mind but at £5,575 a week, it's a little out of my price range and crossing the bridge might prove problematic for me.   Interesting read.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, but I would never get my wife to cross that bridge.


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 8, 2014)

My wife would have no problem crossing the bridge. I'm the one who gets wobbly knees on high  places. But I would do it.


----------



## Rainee (Apr 8, 2014)

It can get very windy there.. but at that price no way ..!bit out of our range..but love that area.. 
but rather have areas further down Cornwall ... do love Port Isaac home of Doc Martin series.. its very quaint..


----------



## That Guy (Apr 8, 2014)

I do not want to visit on holiday.  I want to live there permanently.


----------

